# Venison Osso Bucco



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been meaning to do a Venison Osso Bucco since January, have had the shanks in the freezer ready to go.
Finally got off my arse and on a mission in the kitchen to make some Venison Osso Bucco.

*Venison Osso Bucco*

Venison shanks from a young buck that my 12yr'ol son took earlier this year.
Smoked over Cherry for a few hours, smoker temp 250°, no IT taken as it really doesn't matter.



















I started out with a traditional Mirepoix, but my Southern Boy kicked in and I added bell pepper.
I cooked my Mirepoix over high heat with both olive oil and butter to get some good browning on the vegetables.
Beef broth and stewed tomatoes
Instead of the traditional White wine I opted for Red to better compliment the Venison.
Then added in Rosemary, Thyme, Bay leaf and Lemon Zest.
Put the smoked shanks in a brought it to a boil for a few minutes, then transferred to an enameled roasting pan.





































*It is slowly braising in the smoker now (no smoke), stay tuned for the finale.*


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Osso Bucco is one of my favorites. I order it whenever it's available. Can't wait to here how this turns out. Already made me hungry and I just ate.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

hjorgan said:


> Osso Bucco is one of my favorites. I order it whenever it's available. Can't wait to here how this turns out. Already made me hungry and I just ate.


 It's turning out pretty good if I do say so myself, I just checked it and the meat came off the bones just jabbing it with a wooden spoon, and the broth is wonderfully tasty and fragrant.
I'm going to serve it over mashed taters, not doing a risotto.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You are killing me slowly Chili. Killing me. Sounds delicious.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Okeydokey...


I will be making Osso Bucco again.

I'll probably not smoke whatever meat I use for it, I felt the smoke flavor was in conflict with the dish.
A quick browning as per the normal recipes will better serve with it's deglazing adding more flavor to the dish.
And browning with the flour contributes to the normal stew like consistency of the sauce, this was more a broth.

Another thing was the Red wine, I should've cut back on it, it too overpowered a bit, but it did go well with the venison.


Still, overall the dish was pretty darned good.
Always amazes me what low and slow cooking can do for transforming a tough piece of meat into succulent morsels.
The venison tender at 2.5 hours, it spoon tender and falling off the bones at the end of a 3.5 hours.
My wife said, this is just another version of Pot Roast.






















You can see all the connective tissues broken down













I served it over mashed potatoes


----------



## MtJerry (Sep 3, 2017)

I made that many times while living in Montana. One of my favorite dishes.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Wow!!!!!!!! That is a work of art,Chile!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------

